# Ermittlung vom PL  mit SISTEMA



## mcluis (8 September 2009)

Hallo, kann mir jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen.

Habe folgende Problematik:
Darstellung der Sicherheitsfunktionen einer roboteränlichen Palettiermaschine in SISTEMA.

Es handelt sich um eine Maschine, mit 5 Servoantreieben (SERVOREGLER mit Sicherem Stoppeingang PL = d), 4 Frequenzgeregelten Rollenbahnantrieben (Danfoss FC302 mit sicheren Stoppeingang PL = d), 5 Drehstrommotoren ohne FU, pneumatischen Steuerung, usw., die in einer Schutzumwährung steht.
Maschinen PLr = d.
Die Schutzumwährung beinhaltet 3 Schutztüren(PLe) die 2Kanalig jeweils an eigenen Sicherheitsrelais(PLe) Angeschlossen sind. Diese werden mit Sicherheits-Lichtschranke (PL = e) im einen Personenschutz-Sicherheitsrelais (PL = e) zusammengefasst. Des Weiteren beinhaltet die Anlage 4 Not Halt Schalter (PL =e) in Reihe geschaltet sind auf Nothalt-Sicherheitsrelais (PL =e). Personenschutz und Nothalt -Sicherheitsrelais sind auf einen weitren Sicherh. Relais zusammengeführt durch den die Steuerspannung gebildet wird.(Mit Kontakterweterungen). Von hier aus werden 2 Paar Netzschütze angesteuert(1x verzögert,1x unverzögert, zurückgeführt PL = d ) für die Drehstrommotoren ohne FU, die 5 Servoregler und 4 Fu´s über den Sicheren Halt_ Eingang abgeschaltet, auch die Pneumatik wird durch wegnehmen der 24V an der SPS-Karte abgeschaltet.

1. Wie viele Sicherheitsfunktionen Ergeben sich in diesem Fall?
2. Muss ich alle Sicherheits-Sensoren allen Aktoren einzeln gegenüberstellen? (In dem Fall 3 Türen, 1 Sicherh.-Ls und 4 Not-Halt den 5 Servoregler,4 FU´s und 2 Netzschützkombinationen. Also 8 x 10 = 80 Sicherheitsfunktionen????( Oh Schreck!!)
3. Muss ich die alle Servoregler und Fu´s (PL=d), die PARALLEL in der Sicherheitskette hängen, als Subsysteme auflisten.? Bei mehr als 3 Subsystemen=PL=d bekomme dann einen PL c raus. Wie behandelt man Parallelschaltung von Subsystemen (Aktoren)?
4. Aus der Pneumatik heraus ergeben sich verschiedene Pl´s (PLc- PLd)was die jeweilige Funktion als Risiko hergibt, Kann ich die Ganze Pneumatik als weiterer Aktor mit PL-d ansteuern oder muss ich auch hier jeweils die einzelnen Ventile/ Zylinder in die Sicherheitsfunktionen einfugen, oder separate SI. Funktionen.

Für jede Unterstützung bin ich sehr dankbar, und bin mir sicher dass noch weitere Fragen auftauchen werden.


----------



## istat_gb (9 September 2009)

Hallo mcluis,

Kennst du den BGIA Report 2/2008? ich frage aus dem Grund, dass man weiss, wie weit man bei der Antwort ausholen muss ;-)

Sind ja schon eine menge Fragen ;-)


Gruß
André


----------



## mcluis (9 September 2009)

Hallo André

Den BGIA Report 2/2008 habe ich vor mir liegen, muss aber feststellen
dass diverse Fragen doch offenbleiben.

Und ich glaube es werden noch mehr.:sb7: 

Danke und Gruß Klaus :s12:

Ps. Habe versucht eine schem. Übersicht darzustellen.
Hängt als Anhang beim ersten Beitrag als PDF-Datei dran.


----------



## Dumbledore (9 September 2009)

mcluis schrieb:


> Den BGIA Report 2/2008 habe ich vor mir liegen, muss aber feststellen dass diverse Fragen doch offenbleiben.


 
Hallo auch, wir hatten eine interne Schulung durch einen Siemens-Spezialisten für das Siemens-Tool, und der (sehr kompetente) Referent hat auch viele unserer Fragen beantworten können, die in ähnliche Richtungen gehen wie deine.

Er hat auch unsere Beobachtungen bestätigt, dass der BGIA-Report in sich inkonsistent ist und unklare Anweisungen gibt. Da sich die Beispiele in der Sistema-Software darauf beziehen, ist es auch dort schwer einen klaren Einstieg zu finden.

Aber zu deinen Fragen:

Wenn mehrere gleichartige Sensoren oder Aktoren vorkommen, so kann man die Betrachtung für eine typische Konstellation durchführen und die anderen per Verweis erledigen. Es bietet sich natürlich an, den "worst case" zu berechnen sofern einer erkennbar ist.

Wenn mehrere Aktoren (z.B. Motore oder Servoachsen) vorliegen, so muss man unterscheiden, ob die Gefährdung durch Abschaltung nur eines oder mehrerer Motore bzw. Achsen beseitigt wird. 

Beispiel 1 : mehrere Förderer in Reihe: Hier ist an den Übergaben jeweils Gefahr wenn noch einer der Förderer läuft. Man muss also für zwei Motore rechnen (egal wie viele Förderer es insgesamt sind). Es wird NICHT die Situation betrachtet, dass mehrere Gefährdungsstellen gleichzeitig abzuschalten sind.

Beispiel 2 : mehrere Servoachsen an einem Roboter : Hier müssen ALLE Achsen abgeschaltet werden, denn auch nur eine kann eine Gefährdung bedeuten (z.B. im Schutzbereich). Entsprechend sind alle Abschaltungen zusammen zu rechnen (was - wie von dir erwähnt - eine harte Anforderung für PLr=d bedeuten kann).

Beispiel 3 : wenn mehrere Antriebe völlig getrennt sind und jede einzelne Gefährdung durch Abschalten nur eines Antriebs beseitigt werden kann (z.B. Pumpen oder Ventilatoren) so braucht man auch nur für einen Aktor zu rechnen.

Die Frage zur Pneumatik ist eigentlich die kritischste Situation. Hier müssen wiederum alle denkbaren Abschaltwege gerechnet werden, und zwar jeweils bis zum gefahrbringenden Aktor, also bis zum Pneumatikzylinder. Auch hier sollten natürlich identische Situationen zusammengefasst werden, aber wenn auch nur EINE dabei ist mit PL=c dann ist es Essig mit der PL=d. 

Genau hier zeigt sich übrigens der wirkliche Unterschied zwischen der alten EN954 und der neuen DIN EN ISO 13849, denn bisher wurde nur die elektrische Abschaltung eines Aktors betrachtet.

Wir haben aus dieser Situation den Schluss gezogen, dass wir für die gesamte Pneumatik (PLr=d) eine doppelte Abschaltung samt Entlüftung in der Einspeisung vorsehen. Das klappt natürlich nur wenn nicht Gefahr durch eingesperrte Luft oder absinkende Achsen etc. pp. besteht. Hier sind dann evtl. weitere Massnahmen samt (sicherer) Drucküberwachung nötig, was leicht zum Einsatz einer Sicherheits-SPS führen wird.

Bleibt noch die Frage nach mehreren Sensoren, also z.B. die beliebte Frage nach mehreren Lichtschranken, Schutztüren, Tastern: Ob dies generell zulässig ist, muss aus den Handbüchern der Hersteller entnommen werden. Wenn man mehrere z.B. Taster in Reihe schaltet, so wird dennoch nur für einen Sensor gerechnet (denn es wird ja nur EINE Abschaltung gerechnet). Es ist dann aber bei "normalen" festverdrahteten Geräten eine geringere DC (nämlich nur 60%) einzurechnen, da es durch ungünstige Situationen dazu kommen kann, dass Fehler nicht mehr aufgedeckt werden können.

Diese Fragestellung ist eine derjenigen, die aus dem BGIA-Report nicht klar hervorgehen, da dort auch mit Fehlerausschlüssen hantiert wird, was aber im allgemeinen willkürlich erscheint.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## istat_gb (9 September 2009)

OK, also, dann will ich mal *meine Meinung* äußern...

- Egal, welche Schutztür geöffnet wird - es passiert immer das gleiche - also brauchst du auch nur eine SF symbolisch für alle 3 Schutztüren.

- Not-Halt: Siehe oben: da identischer Aufbau reicht eine SF für alle Not-Halt-Elemente

- Wieviele SF sich ergeben kann ich schlecht sagen, ich denke, um diese Aussage konkret zu beantworten sollte die Risikoanalyse betrachtet werden

- zur Definition einer SF gibt es keine richtige Standardlösung... es ist immer sehr davon abhängig, wie die Maschine letztendlich aufgebaut wird. Am Anfang wollte ich eigtl alle Aktoren in einer SF haben - also, alle Antriebe, die abgeschaltet werden beim Öffnen einer Schutztür sollten in die SF. Da dies jedoch nur schwer umzusetzen ist, bin ich persönlich dazu übergegangen, eine lokale Betrachtung durchzuführen. also, ich betrachte den Worst case: Entweder der Ungünstigste Standpunkt von einem Werker, oder die SF wird so ausgelegt, dass die Elemente betrachtet werden, mit der geringsten Bauteilgüte, oder oder oder... DU kannst aber auch jeden Aktor einzeln betrachten. Soweit ich weiss, gibt es hierfür keine "wirkliche" vorgabe.
Um den Aufwand recht niedrig zu halten, würde ich versuchen eine möglichst gute Zusammenfassung zu finden.

- zur Pneumatik: Benutz mal die Suche, ich habe mal eine Frage gestellt, wie man Pneumatische Bewegungen sicher abschalten kann - evtl. kannst du die gesamte Pneumatik irgendwie zusammengefasst abschalten!? Das würde es nat. einfacher machen, was die SF angeht.

Vielleicht konnten dir die Punkte etwas helfen, falls du noch Fragen hast scheue dich nicht, diese zu stellen. Ich denke, aufgrund der Übersichtlichkeit sollten wir die Fragen nach und nach abhandeln!?




> auch die Pneumatik wird durch wegnehmen der 24V an der SPS-Karte abgeschaltet.


Ist es eine Sicherheits-SPS?




> Bei mehr als 3 Subsystemen=PL=d bekomme dann einen PL c raus


 
Wenn die ganzen Sicherheitsbauteile bereits zertifiziert sind, versuch den PFHd-Wert heraus zu bekommen, und gib den in SISTEMA ein, es kann durchaus sein, dass du dich bei 4,5 oder durchaus mehr Elementen PL=d immernoch im Bereich PL d befindest.....


André


Edit: Nun haben sich unsere Antworten leider überschnitten... Hab wohl zu lang gebraucht..... aber soweit ich das beim schnellen lesen festgestellt hab, dürften die Antworten zusammen passen....


----------



## Dumbledore (9 September 2009)

Als Nachtrag noch der Link zu einer meiner Meinung äusserst informativen Broschüre der Firma Schmersal, die dort auch weitergehende Informationen bereitstellt. Auf Seite 32 der genannten Broschüre wird übrigens auch der DC=60% für die Reihenschaltung von elektromechanischen Geräten begründet.

Soll keine Schleichwerbung sein, aber was gut ist sollte man ja mal sagen dürfen 

Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## istat_gb (9 September 2009)

kurz off topic:

wird auch erklärt, wieso genau 60%?

ich kenn ein ähnliches Beispiel aus dem Sicherheitskompendium von Pilz (Siehe Anhang) - da wird nur gesagt, dass es bei Kat. 4 nicht erlaubt ist - also, dass keine 99% DC erreicht werden....


----------



## Dumbledore (9 September 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> wird auch erklärt, wieso genau 60%?


 
ich bin kein Mathematiker, aber ich verstehe das so, dass es ja in der ganzen Norm DIN EN ISO 13849 auch gar nicht um genaue Zahlenwerte geht (obwohl fleissig damit gerechnet wird). Vielmehr geht es eigentlich um die Stufungen "niedrig", "mittel" und "hoch". Dazu gehören Zahlenwerte von 0...59% (unter "niedrig", d.h. "kein" DC), 60-89% ("niedrig"), 90-98% ("mittel") und >=99% ("hoch").

60% bedeutet also die unterste zulässige Stufe für "niedrig", also sozusagen eine "4-" als Schulnote 

Mit diesen Stufungen geht man dann in die Tabellen (bzw. die Programme tun das) und berechnen die weiteren Werte. Wegen der Stufung bedeutet aber ein DC von 60% dass PL=e so niemals erreichbar sein wird. Und darum geht es eigentlich ...

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin kein Mathematiker, da müssen andere ran 

Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## istat_gb (9 September 2009)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Vielmehr geht es eigentlich um die Stufungen "niedrig", "mittel" und "hoch". Dazu gehören Zahlenwerte von 0...59% (unter "niedrig", d.h. "kein" DC), 60-89% ("niedrig"), 90-98% ("mittel") und >=99% ("hoch").
> 
> 60% bedeutet also die unterste zulässige Stufe für "niedrig", also sozusagen eine "4-" als Schulnote
> 
> Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


 
Dass es mit den Einstufungen zur vereinfachten Abschätzung zu tun hat war irgendwie abzusehen, ich habe nur erhofft, eine direkte Begründung zu finden :-(

Denn mit diesen Abschätzungen habe ich noch starke Probleme, da mir diesbezüglich die Erfahrung fehlt...


OK, dann mal wieder zurück zum Thema... Mal sehen, was mcluis noch an fragen stellt.


----------



## mcluis (9 September 2009)

Hallo und Danke erstmal fur die schnelle Reaktion

Was die SPS anbetrifft ist es keine Sicherheits-SPS. (S7_300)

Ist es dann wirklich so, dass ich z.B die Schutztür - Servos,  Schutztür - Netzschütze(Abschaltung konv. Antriebe,) Schutztur - Füllventil(Pnematik), Schutztür - FU´s jeweils als eigene Sicherheitsfunktionen betrachten muss? Und das Ganze dann von Sicherheitslichtschranke aus, und dann von Not-Halt auch?

Danke nochmal für die super schnellen Antworten 
Weitere Fragen kommen bestimmt

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Safety (9 September 2009)

Hallo,
zur Reihenschaltung gibt es auch andere Meinungen, siehe Anhang.  Fakt ist, man kann bei den Normen vieles so und so sehen, es kommt auf die Sichtweise an. Auch dies wird sehr schnell klar wenn man den BGIA Bericht liest! Hier zu unterstellen dieser Bericht sei inkonsistent und bringt unklare Anweisungen ist schlicht weg Falsch. Eine Norm gibt eine Richtung vor nicht den genauen Weg dahin. Mir ist schon klar das es einen Hersteller gibt der auf die 62061 gesetzt hat! 

Es bleibt ein entscheidender Fehler bei der Reihenschaltung der nicht erkannt wird!  Und warum soll das Schleichwerbung sein, es gibt sehr viele Hersteller von zweikanaligen Mechanischen Schaltern der von Dir genannte ist nur einer davon! 
Noch ein Faktor sollte bedacht werden dieser Fehler kommt ja nur zum tragen bei mehreren Schaltern in Reihe. Soweit mir bekannt ist muss man hier bei der Reihenschaltung auch wieder einen Fehlerausschluss machen! Wie viele Schalter kann man den in Reihe schalten 2 oder100 ?  Es bleibt eine für PLd nicht zu empfehlende Variante. 

Auch zur Aufteilung der SiFu gibt es die andere Meinung.
Mal ein  Beispiel: 
Man hat eine Öffnung an einer Maschine die mit einem LV abgesichert ist. Hinter diesem LV sind viele Gefahren. Die da wären z.B. Pneumatikzylinder. Es gibt da PLr von b-e wenn man die gesamtem Zylinder jetzt in eine SiFu packt dann müsste alles PLe sein und alle in eine Berechnung?  
Oder man hat eine Schutztür und geht in einen größeren Bereich mit vielen Komponenten, kommen die alle in eine Sifu???  Müssen die alle im höchsten Plr ausgeführt sein???


----------



## istat_gb (10 September 2009)

@Safety:

Danke für die angehangene Datei... ich konnte nämlich die Aussage mit den 60% nicht so "pauschal" glauben...


@mcluis:



> Man hat eine Öffnung an einer Maschine die mit einem LV abgesichert ist. Hinter diesem LV sind viele Gefahren. Die da wären z.B. Pneumatikzylinder. Es gibt da PLr von b-e wenn man die gesamtem Zylinder jetzt in eine SiFu packt dann müsste alles PLe sein und alle in eine Berechnung?
> Oder man hat eine Schutztür und geht in einen größeren Bereich mit vielen Komponenten, kommen die alle in eine Sifu??? Müssen die alle im höchsten Plr ausgeführt sein???


 
Genau das meinte ich mit


> Wieviele SF sich ergeben kann ich schlecht sagen, ich denke, um diese Aussage konkret zu beantworten sollte die Risikoanalyse betrachtet werden.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Um den Aufwand recht niedrig zu halten, würde ich versuchen eine möglichst gute Zusammenfassung zu finden.


 
Also, ich würde alles zusammen fassen, was einen PLr hat. Wenn du die eine SF dann fertig hast, ist es nur noch eine Kleinigkeit, das "input"-Element zu tauschen (Lichtschranke, Not-Halt, etc...) die Logik und die "Output"-Ebene dürfte sich ja kaum (Wenn überhaupt) ändern....


Um eine bessere Aussage treffen zu können, wäre es also erst einmal hilfreich, die jeweiligen PLr's zu den jeweiligen Gefahren zu betrachten...


----------



## Dumbledore (10 September 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> zur Reihenschaltung gibt es auch andere Meinungen, siehe Anhang.


Danke für den interessanten Beitrag. Man kann hierin schön sehen wie die "Zahlenspielchen" die sich aus der rein formalen Anwendung der Norm (13849 oder 62061) ergeben zu "sinnlosen" bzw. interpretationsbedürftigen Werten führen können.




Safety schrieb:


> Fakt ist, man kann bei den Normen vieles so und so sehen, es kommt auf die Sichtweise an. Auch dies wird sehr schnell klar wenn man den BGIA Bericht liest!


Wichtig wäre aber auch zu erwähnen, dass die BGIA keine Deutungshoheit und keine besondere Kompetenz hat, dies sind für mich erstmal Meinungen. Die Meinung eines Siemens-Mitarbeiters (der darüberhinaus selber im Normengremium der 13849 mitarbeitet) steht für mich mindestens auf demselben Niveau.




Safety schrieb:


> Hier zu unterstellen dieser Bericht sei inkonsistent und bringt unklare Anweisungen ist schlicht weg Falsch.


Was Inkonsistenzen betrifft, so verweise ich nur auf die willkürliche Verwendung der Begriffe "SPS" und "Sicherheits-SPS" in den Beispielen (zum Beispiel in den Nummern 20 und 21). Nach Meinung aller Fachleute ist eine normale SPS für irgendeine Art der Sicherheitsabschaltung nicht zulässig, und auch im Text wird dann durch die BGIA wieder auf Absatz 6.3 verwiesen. Mich hat dies am Anfang ein wenig verwirrt, vielleicht hattest du ja andere Vorkenntnisse.

Als weiteres Beispiel sei Nr. 17 erwähnt, dort wird ein Kanal über die Reglersperre eines Umrichters abgeschaltet. Im Text steht aber "Der Frequenzumrichter ... verfügt über keine integrierte Sicherheitsfunktion". Meines Erachtens ist das nicht korrekt. Hier ist nach meiner Einschätzung die Funktion "Sicherer Halt" erforderlich.




Safety schrieb:


> Eine Norm gibt eine Richtung vor nicht den genauen Weg dahin. Mir ist schon klar das es einen Hersteller gibt der auf die 62061 gesetzt hat!


Darum ging es in der bisherigen Diskussion ja gar nicht. Die IEC 62061 mit den SIL-Leveln richtet sich ja auch an andere Kunden, nämlich an die mit reinen Elektronikschaltungen. Hydraulik/Pneumatik kann man damit nicht nachweisen.

Nur als Hinweis: das Siemens Safety-Tool kann bei Bedarf beide Berechnungen ausführen, man gibt beim Anlegen eines Projekts an welche Norm benutzt werden soll. Man muss dann natürlich die passenden Eingangsdaten für die jeweilige Norm parat haben.





Safety schrieb:


> Wie viele Schalter kann man den in Reihe schalten 2 oder100 ? Es bleibt eine für PLd nicht zu empfehlende Variante.


Nach Meinung des Vortragenden ist diese Zahl nicht begrenzt, und in realen Anlagen kommen auch durchaus Werte über 10 vor. Man muss nur bedenken (und in der Formel über den verringerten DC-Wert berücksichtigen), dass nicht mehr jeder Fehler erkannt wird. Bei häufig benutzten Schutztüren wird man daher von einer Reihenschaltung absehen müssen. Bei selten benutzten Not-Halt-Tastern o.ä. sehe ich da keine Probleme bis PL=d. Grund ist eben, dass der Fehler in der Erkennung erst dann auftritt, wenn mindestens zwei Schalter gleichzeitig betätigt werden.

Dennoch gebe ich gerne zu, dass (auch aufgrund der neuen Norm) sich mehr und mehr der Einsatz von Sicherheits-SPS oder entsprechenden programmierbaren Kleinsteuerungen durchsetzt, der dann Einzelverdrahtung der Aktoren bedeutet. Damit erledigt sich diese Diskussion, aber wir reden auch über ganz neue Kostendimensionen gegenüber früher. Wieder ein Sargnagel mehr für die europäische Industrie :sad:




Safety schrieb:


> Man hat eine Öffnung an einer Maschine die mit einem LV abgesichert ist. Hinter diesem LV sind viele Gefahren. Die da wären z.B. Pneumatikzylinder. Es gibt da PLr von b-e wenn man die gesamtem Zylinder jetzt in eine SiFu packt dann müsste alles PLe sein und alle in eine Berechnung?
> Oder man hat eine Schutztür und geht in einen größeren Bereich mit vielen Komponenten, kommen die alle in eine Sifu??? Müssen die alle im höchsten Plr ausgeführt sein???


Ich verstehe das so, dass man eine SiFu für jeden Typ Abschaltung benötigt, insbesondere also auch für verschiedene PLr. Dabei macht es aber in der Regel keinen Sinn, zu viele verschiedene Funktionen zu betrachten, es reicht ja ein "worst case"-Szenario. Man landet sonst (vor allem bei grösseren Anlagen) schnell bei nicht mehr handhabbaren Kombinationsmöglichkeiten.


Was man in eine SiFu "packt" bestimmt sich durch die Gefährdung. Wenn zum Beispiel in einer Maschine ALLE Ventile abgeschaltet werden müssen damit sie sicher ist, dann muss man das eben so berechnen (oder ein zentrales Abschaltventil davor setzen, wie wir es jetzt machen).


Dennoch : immer fröhlich bleiben ...


Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Safety (10 September 2009)

Na ich denke wir können noch ein paar Jahre über die neuen Normen diskutieren.
Es verdichten sich Gerüchte das die 13849 um 3 Jahre verschoben werden soll.


----------



## mcluis (10 September 2009)

> Dennoch : immer fröhlich bleiben ...


Es könnte noch schlimmer kommen, und es kam schlimmer.

Danke fur diese Antworten, ich denke dass ich einige Zeit noch brauchen werde diese Infos umzusetzen.



> Na ich denke wir können noch ein paar Jahre über die neuen Normen diskutieren.
> Es verdichten sich Gerüchte das die 13849 um 3 Jahre verschoben werden soll


Und was kommt in den 3 Jahren zustande?? Dann GUTE NACHT!
Vergisst die schnelle Publikation der Sicherheitskennwerte vieler Hersteller!!
Ich bin mir sicher dass fur viele nach 3 Jahren wieder das böse Erwachen kommt, falls die Aussage zutreffen sollte.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Ralle (10 September 2009)

Ich lese das Alles mit wirklich großem Interesse. Und ich habe auch schon den berühmten und langsam berüchtigten BGIA-Report durchgelesen. Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich, ob es nicht an der Zeit ist, in ein Parkplatzwächterhäuschen zu wechseln und diese ganze Scheiße hinter mir zu lassen. Diese theoretischen Sesselfurzerplanspielchen irgendwelcher ganz ganz wichtigen Sicherheitstheoretiker basieren auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Alleine da geht mit die Hutschnur hoch, denn das besagt ja schon, daß ein Bauteil auch nach 2 Stunden hochgehen kann. Sicherheit ist wirklich enorm wichtig, aber ich habe machmal den Eindruck, hier gehts in der Haupsache nicht um Sicherheit, sondern ums Geld verdienen. das soll kein Vorwurf an Safety und Kollegen sein, sondern eher an die Industrie. Oder geht es darum, irgendwen verantwortlich machen zu können, wenn was passiert? Wenn ich mir die Wenn und Aber der Berechnungen ansehe, mit den ganzen Ausschlüssen und Sonderfällen, dann werden die Gerichte nach jedem Arbeitsunfall viel zu tun bekommen. Safety, du solltest einen Sachverständigenlehrgang besuchen, da schlummert der Euro, ganz sicher!!


----------



## Safety (11 September 2009)

@Dumbledore
Hallo ich bin nicht immer aber immer öfter fröhlich!
Zu Deinen Ausführungen würde ich gerne am Wochenende antworten!

@Ralle
teileise gebe ich Dir Recht! Warum gibt es zwei Normen 13849 VS 62061, da kommen dann ganz bestimmte interessen zusammmen! Die neue MRL ist aber Europa weit gültig da haben nicht nur wir Deutschen mitgearbeitet.

Und es war wirklich notwendig eine neue norm zuschaffen, die 954 deckt viele Bereich nicht mehr ab.

Und wie man sieht gibt es viele Wege sowas zusehen besonders das zusammen stellen der SIFU wirft Fragen auf. auch DC und CCF lassen großen Spielraum zu!

Die Problematik der Reihenschaltung ist aber schon sehr lange bekannt wurde nur einfach nicht umgesetzt.

Ach noch was danke Ralle für den Tip ich habe schon genug graue Haare!!


----------



## Safety (11 September 2009)

Ich möchte auch mal feststellen, dass dieses Forum das einizige mir bekannte ist in dem so offen und wie ich finde auch ehrlich über die neuen Normen diskutiert wird!


----------



## istat_gb (11 September 2009)

> Ich möchte auch mal feststellen, dass dieses Forum das einizige mir bekannte ist in dem so offen und wie ich finde auch ehrlich über die neuen Normen diskutiert wird!


 
Genau deswegen bin ich hier ;-)


Das mit den Diskussionen, dass die Norm verschoben werden soll ist so nicht ganz korrekt... es wird einfach drüber nachgedacht, die 954 zu verlängern, die 13849 soll dabei erhalten bleiben. So habe ich es zumindest von mehreren Mitwirkenden gesagt bekommen. Aber das steht ja auch noch nicht fest, da alle der Ansicht sind wie mcluis:



> Und was kommt in den 3 Jahren zustande?? Dann GUTE NACHT!
> Vergisst die schnelle Publikation der Sicherheitskennwerte vieler Hersteller!!
> Ich bin mir sicher dass fur viele nach 3 Jahren wieder das böse Erwachen kommt, falls die Aussage zutreffen sollte.


 
Genau so (zumindest inhaltlich) habe cih nämlich damals auch reagiert....


Ich finde halt einfach, dass zu den häufigsten Fragen einfach eine Erklärung veröffentlich weden soll udn fertig! Ich meine, hier im Forum sind ja bereits viele Fragen aufgetaucht - damit kann man schon ein gutes FAQ-Dokument erstellen.

Mein "Problem" ist halt noch, dass nicht einmal genau definiert ist, wie eine SF auszulegen ist. Wenn es hier schon zig verschiedene Ansätze gibt, kann das eh nur zu Verwirrungen führen...

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau, wie es bei euch in den Firmen ist, bei uns in der Automobilinsudtrie ist es aber eigentlich kein Problem, die Steuerung normgerecht auszulegen... man hat einen guten Standard und es werden auch Sicherheitskomponenten eingesetzt, wenn dies nötig ist - da kommt es auf ein paar Euro nicht an. Also, ich sehe von "unrerer Seite" her keine Probleme der Umsetzung.......

Ich bin auch der Ansicht, die Safety vertritt:


> Und es war wirklich notwendig eine neue norm zuschaffen, die 954 deckt viele Bereich nicht mehr ab


 
Normen sollen doch den Stand der Technik widerspiegeln - und das tut die 954 meiner Ansicht nach definitiv nicht!

@mcluis:
Wenn du dann Fragen hast oder was noch nicht ganz klar ist - immer raus damit... (Wir wollen ja nicht gaaaaaaaaaanz so weit vom Thema abkommen ;-) )


----------



## Safety (12 September 2009)

@ Dumbledore



> Wichtig wäre aber auch zu erwähnen, dass die BGIA keine Deutungshoheit und keine besondere Kompetenz hat, dies sind für mich erstmal Meinungen. Die Meinung eines Siemens-Mitarbeiters (der darüberhinaus selber im Normengremium der 13849 mitarbeitet) steht für mich mindestens auf demselben Niveau.


Wie bekommst Du darauf, dass einer der Meinung sein könnte, dass die BG diese Deutungshoheit hätte? Ich habe keinen Grund hier die BG zu verteidigen aber was ist falsch daran, dass sie versuchen uns bei der Umsetzung zu helfen?
Und die SiSteMa ist bestimmt keine Super Software aber ein offenes kostenloses Tool zum berechen von SiFu und viele Hersteller stellen Bibliotheken zur Verfügung um das ganze einfacher zu gestallten!
Also alles im allen sehe ich das sehr positiv!

Auch die Meinung des Kollegen von Siemens stellt hier niemand in frage, aber wie auch bei mir arbeitet er für einen Hersteller und da hat man auch Interessenkonflikte, gebe ich offen und ehrlich zu!!!!! Ich versuche wenn ich hier Antworte immer neutral zubleiben was mir nicht immer gelingt!


> Was Inkonsistenzen betrifft, so verweise ich nur auf die willkürliche Verwendung der Begriffe "SPS" und "Sicherheits-SPS" in den Beispielen (zum Beispiel in den Nummern 20 und 21). Nach Meinung aller Fachleute ist eine normale SPS für irgendeine Art der Sicherheitsabschaltung nicht zulässig, und auch im Text wird dann durch die BGIA wieder auf Absatz 6.3 verwiesen. Mich hat dies am Anfang ein wenig verwirrt, vielleicht hattest du ja andere Vorkenntnisse.
> 
> Als weiteres Beispiel sei Nr. 17 erwähnt, dort wird ein Kanal über die Reglersperre eines Umrichters abgeschaltet. Im Text steht aber "Der Frequenzumrichter ... verfügt über keine integrierte Sicherheitsfunktion". Meines Erachtens ist das nicht korrekt. Hier ist nach meiner Einschätzung die Funktion "Sicherer Halt" erforderlich.


 
Diese Beispiele sollen zeigen, dass man SiFu auf verschiedene weisen lösen kann. Auch mit einer SPS in einem Kanal ist dies möglich und wird zum teil auch so gemacht. Meist bei großen Frimen da man da einiges machen muss, wie Du schon erkannt hast. Aber es ist möglich. Wenn die BG hier nur Lösungen gebracht hätte mit Safety PLC, hätte man Ihr vorgeworfen den Herstellern zu helfen. Und die meisten Beispiele sind schon bei der 954 veröffentlicht worden. Noch eine Kleinigkeit , frage doch mal den Kollegen vom Normengremium warum da in der 13849-1 ein Beispiel mit einer SPS ist?
Hat er das übersehen? 13849-1 I.4 Beispiel B!!!!!!!!

Ich bin auch der Meinung das man solche SiFu mit fertigen Lösungen machen sollte nicht nur weil wir solche anbieten, sondern weil es wesentlich einfacher ist!


> Darum ging es in der bisherigen Diskussion ja gar nicht. Die IEC 62061 mit den SIL-Leveln richtet sich ja auch an andere Kunden, nämlich an die mit reinen Elektronikschaltungen. Hydraulik/Pneumatik kann man damit nicht nachweisen.
> 
> Nur als Hinweis: das Siemens Safety-Tool kann bei Bedarf beide Berechnungen ausführen, man gibt beim Anlegen eines Projekts an welche Norm benutzt werden soll. Man muss dann natürlich die passenden Eingangsdaten für die jeweilige Norm parat haben.


Wieso sollte sich die 62061 an andere Kunden richten? Warum reicht hier nicht eine Norm?
Das ist doch nicht nachvollziehbar was da abgelaufen ist! Dir ist schon bekannt das die 13849 alles abdeckt!

Ich finde es auch gut, dass Hersteller versuchen mit Verschiedenen Software den Konstrukteuren zu helfen. Meine Meinung dazu ist, wenn ich ein offenes Hersteller neutrales Tool bekommen kann, nehmen ich das.



> Nach Meinung des Vortragenden ist diese Zahl nicht begrenzt, und in realen Anlagen kommen auch durchaus Werte über 10 vor. Man muss nur bedenken (und in der Formel über den verringerten DC-Wert berücksichtigen), dass nicht mehr jeder Fehler erkannt wird. Bei häufig benutzten Schutztüren wird man daher von einer Reihenschaltung absehen müssen. Bei selten benutzten Not-Halt-Tastern o.ä. sehe ich da keine Probleme bis PL=d. Grund ist eben, dass der Fehler in der Erkennung erst dann auftritt, wenn mindestens zwei Schalter gleichzeitig betätigt werden.
> 
> Dennoch gebe ich gerne zu, dass (auch aufgrund der neuen Norm) sich mehr und mehr der Einsatz von Sicherheits-SPS oder entsprechenden programmierbaren Kleinsteuerungen durchsetzt, der dann Einzelverdrahtung der Aktoren bedeutet. Damit erledigt sich diese Diskussion, aber wir reden auch über ganz neue Kostendimensionen gegenüber früher. Wieder ein Sargnagel mehr für die europäische Industrie


Die Anzahl der in Reihe geschalteten Schalter erhöht hier doch sehr stark die Gefahr, dass dieser Fehler nicht erkannt wird! Also muss der Konstrukteur hier ganz klar einen Fehlerausschluss machen denn Ihm muss bekannt sein, dass es hier ein Problem geben kann! 

Es gibt auch Lösungen wie man dieses Problem umgehen kann, aber das ist Werbung und das Unterlasse ich hier!


> Ich verstehe das so, dass man eine SiFu für jeden Typ Abschaltung benötigt, insbesondere also auch für verschiedene PLr. Dabei macht es aber in der Regel keinen Sinn, zu viele verschiedene Funktionen zu betrachten, es reicht ja ein "worst case"-Szenario. Man landet sonst (vor allem bei grösseren Anlagen) schnell bei nicht mehr handhabbaren Kombinationsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> 
> Was man in eine SiFu "packt" bestimmt sich durch die Gefährdung. Wenn zum Beispiel in einer Maschine ALLE Ventile abgeschaltet werden müssen damit sie sicher ist, dann muss man das eben so berechnen (oder ein zentrales Abschaltventil davor setzen, wie wir es jetzt machen).


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz kannst Du das mal genauer beschreiben?
Ich bin schon der Meinung man kann die Sifu einzeln betrachten wenn man dies machen möchte!


> Dennoch : immer fröhlich bleiben ...


Danke für den netten Hinweis! Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich es nicht bin, wir kennen uns doch noch nicht persönlich oder?


----------

